# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (40-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones * - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*


















* Dallas Mavericks * *(46-12) *​

*PG * *J. Terry * - *SG* *J. Howard* -* SF* *D. Nowitski* - *PF* *A. Griffin* - *C* *D. Diop*


*
Mavericks Individual Stats*​



*Sunday, March 5th - 3:30PM ET/1:30PM MT -ABC- American Airlines Center - Dallas, TX​ *










* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *108.1 42.8 27.0 * 
*Opponents*- *100.9 45.8 17.7 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 22.1* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.3* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.7 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.8 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  46.9* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Mavs Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Dallas* *99.9 42.9 18.2 * 
* Opponents* *92.9 38.9 17.1 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** D. Nowitzki 25.4 * 
*Rebounds* *D. Nowitzki* *8.6 * 
* Assists * *J. Terry 3.9 * 
*FG%* *D. Nowitzki 47.6 * 
* FT%* *D. Nowitzki * *89.2*
*3PT%* *J. Terry 44.3* 
*Blocks* *D. Diop 1.8 * 
*Steals* *J. Terry  1.3*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is going to be such an awesome game ^_^ .... Go SUNS!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd so love to win this game. It would give us an even bigger boost, and it would let the Mavs fans know that once Amare comes back they have no chance at all to beat us.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

If Bavetta of Gidget (the woman ref) is on the officiating crew, you can write this one off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> If Bavetta of Gidget (the woman ref) is on the officiating crew, you can write this one off.



I'm pretty sure we broke that when we won a game this yr with her doing it. may have been more than once too.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm pretty sure we broke that when we won a game this yr with her doing it. may have been more than once too.


We won that one game, but it was a lot harder than it should have been.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have just as much of a chance to win this as the Mavericks do.

As long as the Suns play their best. I'll be happy with the results.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I want to win this game so bad. So, that means we'll probably lose lol. .


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

This win for the suns today is gonna be in reach man, first you know Steve is gonna be fired up to play his old team again and (considering the suns lost both game to dallas) they are gonna be firing on all levels. 

Stackhouse is missing the game cause of the suspension with horry, so that takes away from their bench, daniels, howard obviously dirk will all have to be contained on the glass and on the scoresheet.

This should be one of the best games of the year, 2 teams rolling in their last 10 games or so, collison course, suns tryin to keep pace, mavs have spurs nipping at their heels. I think phoenix can win on the road, but on the road in that arena the fans tend to be quiet early on, the raptors/mavs 115-113 game last week, the raps shut the mavs down the first half, out scoring them by like 16, so if the Suns can quiet the crowd early and not get that momentum, the suns can blaze you commin back on D, with their explosive ball-movers ie. Kid Canada, bell, barbosa jones, and diaw should have his hands full probly with howard and daniels, avery johnson likes small ball, with armstrong sometimes, terry and harris on the court at the same time, so house bell, or barbosa and nash can play together in the backcourt today, so advantage suns I think, lets go suns i think they pull this game out, they need it more then dallas.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Definitely going to be a tough one. Both teams very hot. Suns can beat anyone when their shots are falling, we'll just have to hope that happens. Dallas will slow the pace to a crawl, so the Suns will have to play a lot of half-court defense. I like Marion on Nowitzki. It's Terry, Howard and Dampier I worry about. Last year, Amare rendered Dampier innefective because he is too slow. This year, we don't have that luxury. Instead, we'll see a lot of Diaw getting the ball at the top of the key and taking the Dallas big men off the dribble. Suns have been good lately at getting stops in the end of games, and this game will probably be close. Go Suns!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

seriously, do they really have to put the Sixers on so much? Ok, they have AI. Big deal. Sick of seeing them and Cavs on TV. Pacers I can understand cuz they thought they'd be good. I guess, they really wanna put people to sleep before our game


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> seriously, do they really have to put the Sixers on so much? Ok, they have AI. Big deal. Sick of seeing them and Cavs on TV. Pacers I can understand cuz they thought they'd be good. I guess, they really wanna put people to sleep before our game



Yea, I can't stand seeing the Sixers at all. Please stop showing them. The Cavs I don't mind cause I love watching LeBron choke. As for the Pacers, stop showing them too. They were suppose to be great, but they really are not. The NBA needs to change the TV schedule and take them off.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I turned my TV off.

I can't stand watching the Suns play no defense.

How many layups have they givin' up?

Ugh.......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well hope you turned it back on cuz we're tied.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

W

small ball rulez

Diaw 24 points, 10 rebounds, 10 assist


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

YES BABY!!!! HUGE WIN!! I thought we were going to let it go late in the 3rd quarter. This team is really fighting hard. Now, let's beat Spurs while we are hot!


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Great win. :clap: Big performances by Nash, Marion (no news here), Diaw with another triple double and Barbosa. Looks like Diaw and Barbosa carried us in the 4th quarter. That leads to a question: Why does D´Antoni keep starting Jones over Barbosa (or even Thomas)?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I turned it on half way through the 4th.

Even though Nash had a crummy first half, he carried the team in the 4th quarter.

And Diaw is coming along nicely. All he needs is some nice post moves and a jumper and he'll be an all-star.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WOOHOO! This game just made my day. I was supposed to work 11-7 today, but I woke up and threw up around 9am. I thought I'd be ok after that, so I went to work. I started getting the chills, which was causing quite a bit of pain, pretty bad to the point where I had to go home around 2:30. Though the day would have sucked big time, the Suns made my freaking day! Way to come through guys, this team man'd up.

I still missed the first hour, so I'll have to watch the whole thing on tape.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHan, the first hour was the worst.

You watched the best parts....=)

And maybe you should start a Bill Russel thing. Throw up before every game and maybe the Suns will win 11 titles. =)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its funnny that you guys dont lose EVer 

hahahahaha


HAHAH! damnit!!!


i dont really watch the Suns, but i know their run n gun ...but who is it that you guys never lose


what happens usually in the victories ...the catalyst?????

cuz i remember earlier in the season, when the Suns n the Clips were head to head gunning for the 

division lead, the Clippers beat the Suns.....

have you guys gotten on such a run that your unbeatable/???

someone explain hahah

cuz this **** is getting annoying that everytime i check to see if the Clippers move up in the 

standings (they lose) haha and the Suns never lose.......


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have won 10 in a row.

Marion, Nash and Diaw are the ones who drive the Suns to victories.

But tommorrow the Suns play again and we'll if they come out flap or hot.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its funnny that you guys dont lose EVer
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> ...




Suns lead the league in assists and three pointers made. The are probably the most team oriented squad in the league and use their speed well. They manage to wear many teams out with a faster pace. The problem for the opposing team is they never know who will hurt them next and the Suns never stop attacking on offense.

They started the season slow but they are playing really well since Jones and Barbosa returned from injuries.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

SirChaz said:


> The problem for the opposing team is they never know who will hurt them next and the Suns never stop attacking on offense.


 :clap:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Gotta love how Nash did that Circus shot in crunch time. :clap:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Gotta love how Nash did that Circus shot in crunch time. :clap:


That was lovely...and over Dirk, no less. That's as good a poster as any dunk.

Laurie


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Gotta love how Nash did that Circus shot in crunch time. :clap:



lol

That shot reminded me of the shot he made against Dirk in the playoffs.

I believe it was a left-handed hook shot over Dirk.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody notice Dirk doing a mini-version of his Playoff hysteria from last year? That snarling at Marquis Daniels tells me he hasn't learned a thing about leadership since then. He'll collapse mentally again when things get tough in the post-season.

Laurie


----------

